# Plymouth Hoe, City bus-Dog show



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

There's a dog show on the hoe, anyone in plymouth should defiantly go and there's even going to be a guy pulling three double decker buses.

I'm going mainly for the dog show but looks like a great day out 

Citybus Village Fete

It's this Sunday and not sure what time the dog show is but the event starts at 10:30.


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

ohh i might come i've nothing to do on sunday


----------



## Howler (Aug 13, 2009)

this coming sunday? i might take a look its literally on my doorstep lol, did you catch the fireworks competition? it was great!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

It does look good, i'm very excited 

I caught some of the fireworks on the way home from work, look great. Sadly maya is phobic of 'em but Barney and me sat in the park yesterday and watched some


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

Sounds great we will probably come


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

louise5031 said:


> Sounds great we will probably come


You should do, still have not met you yet or your handsome lad


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

i've decided not to go as apparently theres only 4 classes of dogs ,enjoy your day


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> You should do, still have not met you yet or your handsome lad


Aww won't be able to bring Zach as he has a virus and vet recommended keeping him away from other dogs for a week! We will prob come for a look around though


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

terriermaid said:


> i've decided not to go as apparently theres only 4 classes of dogs ,enjoy your day


4 classes of dogs??


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

yes a friend rang them up and theres just 4 classes but the rest seems fun


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

terriermaid said:


> yes a friend rang them up and theres just 4 classes but the rest seems fun


Ahh, yeah that's a downer.

I know it's not going to be greatly organized but I just hope it's not as bad as chaplins dog show, it was fun but oh my god what a mess 

I wish I could grab a schedule so I know What shows are going on, i'm majorly on the spot out for best trick and best rescued, but anytime I phone it's either busy or no one answers


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

ahhh you should come cornwood tomorrow something for everyone


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

terriermaid said:


> ahhh you should come cornwood tomorrow something for everyone


Would love to but no way for me to get out there, I tried by bus last year and got myself lost and would hate to have to do that all over again.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

What a comeplete waste if time, talk about how bad of a dog show can you get? I could have run a better one 

Waggist tail, Scruffist dog, Dog most like it's owner and 5 basic commands.

I never entered, I just went home instead as there was no point. Have to say, worst dog show ever.


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

we had a lovely day at cornwood lola entered long jump,hurdles,and straight racing although she didnt win she seemed to enjoy it lol,noodles won reserve champ in pedigree and helped me win overall best handler ,came home with a bunch of rosettes


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

terriermaid said:


> we had a lovely day at cornwood lola entered long jump,hurdles,and straight racing although she didnt win she seemed to enjoy it lol,noodles won reserve champ in pedigree and helped me win overall best handler ,came home with a bunch of rosettes


I'm very jealous


----------

